# Equivalence certificate issued by Anabin



## laws_of_reality

Dear People of my life time,

This is regarding JOB SEEKER VISA. Please has anyone dealt with the Anabin or KMK in getting their Indian Education Degree Certificate evaluated for their Equivalency in Germany? Please refer to point no.5 of the attached Job Seeker Visa checklist. I am sorry about the page rotation, please right click on the pdf and select "rotate clockwise" to have a better view. I am told that a DD of 46,000/- Indian rupees is required to be submitted to the German Consulate to get the equivalency of your Indian Education Certificates found in Germany. Is that expense really necessary?. Is there a method though which if we get the evaluation done on our own would save us some money? Please comment with relevant information. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sarvan01

laws_of_reality said:


> Dear People of my life time,
> 
> This is regarding JOB SEEKER VISA. Please has anyone dealt with the Anabin or KMK in getting their Indian Education Degree Certificate evaluated for their Equivalency in Germany? Please refer to point no.5 of the attached Job Seeker Visa checklist. I am sorry about the page rotation, please right click on the pdf and select "rotate clockwise" to have a better view. I am told that a DD of 46,000/- Indian rupees is required to be submitted to the German Consulate to get the equivalency of your Indian Education Certificates found in Germany. Is that expense really necessary?. Is there a method though which if we get the evaluation done on our own would save us some money? Please comment with relevant information.
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Hi did you checked with the KMK website database to see whether your college and course is listed there, if its already in the list as per my knowledge you no need to do the Evaluation

h t t p ://anabin.kmk.org/ no_cache/ filter/ institutionen.html

remove the spaces to get the link


----------



## ElecktraKing

Hi,
Just to answer your question .equivalence certificate is available at free of cost on Anabin website.it just equivalence certificate of your degree certificate. N regarding 46000 fee.This is document verification fee of german consulate that need to be submitted along with your application.this fees varies with city.


----------



## chozeil

Hi guys.
I just want to ask the details about certificate of equivalency.
I am a registered nurse from the philippines.i was applying for a working visa going to germany.
now the german consulate is asking me to submit a certificate of equivalency.i really don't have an idea where to get it or what's the process to obtain it.
Maybe you have an idea.please do share ? Have a great Day ahead.Thanks


----------



## chozeil

@ vilen dank:
i think we have the same concern.


----------

